# Rear panel - 2008 Arto



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

Can anybody tell me please how to remove the central rear panel on an Arto?
We have just bought one, and the reversing camera which we would like to check is on the numberplate. Looking underneath, we can't see any wires and can't see anything from the garage side either....I'm sure there is a simple way ?????
Thanks in advance


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry can't help, yours must be newer as the wires to all lights etc on the bumper are clearly visible and accessible behind the bumper, they are clipped to it.


----------



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks anyway 
She is the newer bodystyle.......it will be something that is glaringly obvious I am sure to everyone but us :lol:


----------

